# Deer driving an ATV spotted on I-96



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

http://www.wfmynews2.com/news/weird...br-in-hoof-deer-drives-down-highway/354736771


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

What an idiot!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I saw this the other day. Total lack of any respect for the animal. I feel blessedly when I am able to take any animal. I am also not shocked one bit however. I'm surprised they didn't zip tie an empty can of Busch Light to its hoof.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

The video did show a beer can attached to one of the deer hooves.

Pretty distasteful though.


----------

